# NREMT-B tomorrow



## newemttx (Jan 1, 2013)

I have studied, studied and studied some more.  I guess if I do not know it by now I will just retest because I WILL become an EMT.  Thanks to all of you for your posts and great advice.


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 1, 2013)

Good luck man, I will be in your shoes in just a couple of months. Be sure to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 1, 2013)

Goodluck! Stay positive & don't second guess yourself.  let us know how it goes!


----------



## titmouse (Jan 1, 2013)

i just passed mine on Saturday. dont sweat it, its nothing new to you unless you never studied in class. Relax before the test, get some sleep, eat well and just chill. youll be fine


----------



## newemttx (Jan 2, 2013)

I passed!


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats man! Do you have any tips for guys like me that are about to take the test?


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## titmouse (Jan 3, 2013)

What do you think of the test?


----------



## newemttx (Jan 3, 2013)

*To Gastudent* - relax and get some good sleep.  The 1st thing I did was write down vitals, SAMPLE, OPQRTS and stuff like that on the dry erase board they give you.  Then take 30 seconds to read and reread the question and think about actually being in that situation.  I used my rideouts as scenerios and that helped.
*To timouse* - The test was not that bad.  I was unsure about a few questions but just elimnated the ones I knew were wrong and used my best guess.  Of course I took over 11 practice tests from various sources because I was afraid of failing.


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me. You said that you wrote somethings down on a dry erase board they give you. I have never heard about them giving you something like that when you go to take the NREMT. If you or someone else could elaborate on that just a bit I would be very grateful.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

Gastudent said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. You said that you wrote somethings down on a dry erase board they give you. I have never heard about them giving you something like that when you go to take the NREMT. If you or someone else could elaborate on that just a bit I would be very grateful.



When you go into the testing room, they provide a blank dry erase board, marker & headphones. Utilize them at your will. If you run out of room, they say raise your hand and they will bring another. Just so you have something to take notes with I suppose, since you can't bring anything into the testing room. Getting into the room was like entering the whitehouse. I've never had my body scanned so many times, I had to take off my necklace with a single diamond solitaire, they shoved their hands in my pockets to assure I wasn't smuggling anything into the exam room. I had a dime in my pocket and I was told to find a locker for it. lol :lol:


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow! That sounds interesting. What where the headphones for?


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

Noise cancellation to minimize distraction. Which I assure you, you will be distracted. Not by noise in the room, but by your own mind. Everything will be running through your brain. Just close your eyes, take a deep breath, open them and focus on the question. & remember not to bring anything to the testing center but your body, 2 forms of ID, & your receipt if you have one.


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## DCAPBTLS (Jan 3, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> When you go into the testing room, they provide a blank dry erase board, marker & headphones. Utilize them at your will. If you run out of room, they say raise your hand and they will bring another. Just so you have something to take notes with I suppose, since you can't bring anything into the testing room. Getting into the room was like entering the whitehouse. I've never had my body scanned so many times, I had to take off my necklace with a single diamond solitaire, they shoved their hands in my pockets to assure I wasn't smuggling anything into the exam room. I had a dime in my pocket and I was told to find a locker for it. lol :lol:



Haha, the body scan. More like a cavity search! TSA doesn't even do all that. :lol:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 3, 2013)

The white board comes into play when you take the Paramedic exam and have to calculate drug dosages and drip rates.


----------



## newemttx (Jan 3, 2013)

When you go in to take your test they will give you a small dry erase board that you can write on.  I took someone's advice on here and put down all the information I could remember, like SAMPLE, things to do on an assessment and vitals.  Then when I got a question and I was not sure how to answer I would look at the information and it would kind of calm me down and I just went through the steps that I would have done in the field.  I hope this helps.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

I didn't use the board. It would have been more of a distraction to me if anything.. but to each their own.


----------



## jameswf (Jan 3, 2013)

I used the whiteboard for "elimination"

A Bunch of:
 A B C D
with X's through em.


Also started out durring the instructions writing out an abreviated version of my order model


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 3, 2013)

When I wrote mine they never searched us at all. They checked our id. Asked us to put everything we brought under the table and handed us a few sheets of paper and a pen. I only used it for drug calcs and a parkland question.


----------



## rebellis64 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats Newemttx on passing your exam. I take mine in February. Wish me luck!


----------



## newemttx (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck.  I am sure you will do just fine.


----------

